# How Many Wins for the Celtics this Year?



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

How Many Wins for the Celtics this Year?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I am going to guess 40-42 but I have no real reasoning


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

33-34...this team is too young and inexperienced...i dont care if we have pierce or not...if kobe cant win more than 34 games with the supporting cast he had...then pierce isnt gonna lead this team to 40 or 45 wins


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

38-40


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

37 sounds about right to me

We're too young and other EC teams have made much greater strides than we have. I fully expect this to be a rebuilding year for our squad. My early guess is that we don't make the playoffs, but the following year we are a top 3 or 4 squad in the EC. I really look forward to the maturation process we will see this year. We've got some possible future All Stars on our squad and many capable solid NBA role players. The real kink in it all is whether or not we keep Paul and if we don't, who we get in return for him. IMO, as Paul goes the Celtics go for the next couple of seasons.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

37 wins


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

40 wins 

maybe we will sign some new players during the season who knows...so i say 40


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

39

Rebuild this year. Get good next year. Kick *** year after that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

About 35-37 wins. Fun basketball and very exciding...like the Clippers, except we'll win some.


----------



## thetruth556 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd say 40, fast break basketball at its worst and finest over the course of the year.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

42


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

40-45


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

32 but I expect this to be the only year like this and us to rebound big next season, it's going to be a learning curve this year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

bump...



just wondering what people think now...3 weeks into the season...does anyone still believe we are going to win 42-45 games???...i dont mean to be a scrooge...but i definitely saw this coming


and about big Al...anyone still think he'll average 15-10 for the season???...yea his numbers project well...but he cant find a way to stay on the damn court for longer than 2 min without pickin up a foul


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> How Many Wins for the Celtics this Year?


 I'd say about 8-12.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Attila said:


> I'd say about 8-12.


I agree. Maybe we hit 13.

More realistic : 27-30


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm sticking my original prediction. 

Right now we are in the midst of our toughest stretch. Once we get into the new year expect us to start winning some more games.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

43 wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

41


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Those who are saying that the Celtics will win less than 35 games this season really have no patience. My original prediction of thirty-eight to forty wins seems accurate.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Premier said:


> Those who are saying that the Celtics will win less than 35 games this season really have no patience. My original prediction of thirty-eight to forty wins seems accurate.



I CONCUR


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

they r struggling to beat teams like the bobcats and raptors...ricky raef and paul wont combine to get 85 points every game...what did our bench have somethign liek 7 pts??...im too lazy to get the boxscore right now...but cmon guys i want this team to win just as much as everyone else but they are just not that good...and by the allstar break the starters will be burnt out because we have no bench...they cannot contend with most teams in this league...i think wed be very lucky to get 38 wins this year but thats just my opinion...im tryin to be realistic


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

Gotta wait for the great Marcus Banks to come back and straighten out the second unit.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

33


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> Those who are saying that the Celtics will win less than 35 games this season really have no patience. My original prediction of thirty-eight to forty wins seems accurate.


Well of course its accurate its your own prediction, just like my slogan for the season is hello Demarcus Aldrige see you in camp with the #5 pick


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I'm sticking my original prediction.
> 
> Right now we are in the midst of our toughest stretch. Once we get into the new year expect us to start winning some more games.


Seattle, Toronto, Cleveland, Atlanta, Charlotte, Orlando, oohh..scary


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Just wait till the road trip. at least 4 losses right there, boy we are gonna SUCK


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> Well of course its accurate its your own prediction, just like my slogan for the season is hello Demarcus Aldrige see you in camp with the #5 pick


It's* LaMarcus Aldridge*, by the wy.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Whoever he is, guy out of Texas there you go. Or maybe Rudy Gay...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics aren't _that_ bad to get a top five selection. If you want to tank the season, try 2007.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hell no. '07 is Big Al's breakout year if things are on schedule. Gerald Green should get more minutes then, and the following season he turns into a star SG.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh, I'm sorry. I meant they should tank the *2006 *season (if you want them to tank) to get a high 2007 draft pick, where there will be three franchise players _at least._


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

bump...


just about halfway through the season i wanna see what people think again...im sorry but this team sucks and im not sure if we'll win more than 16 more games for the rest of the season


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The C's will finish 20-62


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

30 wins


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Atleast 35 at this point...with no injuries to Pierce, Ricky, and _Delonte_.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

32 wins, essentially what we are pacing at right now

I had predicted 37 at the start of the season, which I believe we have the talent to achieve with GOOD coaching. 

We haven't had good coaching at all though. Doc seams to be schizophrenic to me. Its hard to understand any of his logic at all. Are we playing to develop for the future? Are we playing to win? He can't seem to commit to one philosophy or the other. If he was coaching to develop players, Blount, Scalabrine and Raef would all be playing less than 15 minutes a game. We'd be seeing a lot more of Al, Perk and Ryan. Ricky would also be playing closer to 30 mpg and we'd be seeing a lot more of Tony Allen, Reed and possibly Gerald Green.

As far as I'm concerned his coaching thus far makes absolutely no sense. Its frustrating as hell


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

banner17 said:


> 32 wins, essentially what we are pacing at right now
> 
> I had predicted 37 at the start of the season, which I believe we have the talent to achieve with GOOD coaching.
> 
> ...


If he was coaching to win, Blount, Scalabrine and Raef would also be playing less than 15 minutes.

There are couple of reasons why I think Doc's nuts:

1) He wants to get fired, he's already worked Danny up.
2) They're trying to give those guys more trade value...although in Raef's case, I don't see how in the world they can do that.
3) They're trying to tank on purpose, since we know Danny loves his drafting.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

If the Blount trade goes down I'll count that as a win.

If Pierce stays with the Celtics I'll count that as a win.

If Perkins and AJ and West continue to grow and get better I'll count that as a win.

If Ricky Davis continues to grow and get better (defense?) I'll count that as a win.

If we can upgrade at the coaching spot either during or after the season I'll count that as a win.

As far as game W's and L's I'd like to see us have more W's. But I am not so concerned with that right now.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

I'd say 29.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> Atleast 35 at this point...with no injuries to Pierce, Ricky, and _Delonte_.


But we have Banks, I have been secretly told he has more talent than Delonte so he is better


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> But we have Banks, I have been secretly told he has more talent than Delonte so he is better



Agreed, it's too bad that Glen Rivers can't live with two/three Banks' turnovers per game while he's learning yet lives with Pierce, Davis and Blount almost average double digits.

One mistake, and Banks has to look over his back to see if Glen will take him out.

We will never find out if Banks will have a good career here, but one things for certain, if Banks ever reaches his full potential, or you know...gets a decent coaching staff, West would not be able to carry his ****, let alone a basektball team.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Agreed, it's too bad that Glen Rivers can't live with two/three Banks' turnovers per game while he's learning yet lives with Pierce, Davis and Blount almost average double digits.
> 
> One mistake, and Banks has to look over his back to see if Glen will take him out.
> 
> We will never find out if Banks will have a good career here, but one things for certain, if Banks ever reaches his full potential, or you know...gets a decent coaching staff, West would not be able to carry his ****, let alone a basektball team.


Yeh because talent is always right, I mean Michael Jordon had a jump shot but Sam Bowie had so much more talent.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Yeh because talent is always right, I mean Michael Jordon had a jump shot but Sam Bowie had so much more talent.


It's amazing how much player like Michael Jordan, with no ****ing talent what's-so-ever who played just on instinct and hustled, has accomplished.


Go ahead though, use your "talent" sarcasm as your only argument...if that's what you want to call it.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> It's amazing how much player like Michael Jordan, with no ****ing talent what's-so-ever who played just on instinct and hustled, has accomplished.
> 
> 
> Go ahead though, use your "talent" sarcasm as your only argument...if that's what you want to call it.


You mean, trolling?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> It's amazing how much player like Michael Jordan, with no ****ing talent what's-so-ever who played just on instinct and hustled, has accomplished.
> 
> 
> Go ahead though, use your "talent" sarcasm as your only argument...if that's what you want to call it.


I mean John Starks was not drafted so he had no talent? I am just trying to get it


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> I mean John Starks was not drafted so he had no talent? I am just trying to get it


Why does it matter if you're drafted or where you're drafted?

But sure, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Why does it matter if you're drafted or where you're drafted?
> 
> But sure, whatever floats your boat.


just going by things I have heard.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Bump


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

banner17 said:


> Bump


I was right...35-37...

But I didn't take into account that we'll tank with five games yet so you can push my predictions five games down to 30-33.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> 33-34...this team is too young and inexperienced...i dont care if we have pierce or not...if kobe cant win more than 34 games with the supporting cast he had...then pierce isnt gonna lead this team to 40 or 45 wins




damn...i really am always right...not to sound conceeded or anything :biggrin: *pats himself on back*


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> conceeded


Conceited.



> i really am always right...


I see.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

damn i missed the boat on that spelling huh???...it was 1230 in the morning and i had a long easter cut me some slack


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Just ironic, that's all.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hahaha iiiiiii getchu...hey im always right when it comes to stuff about the c's...spelling eh im not the best in that department :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hahaha iiiiiii getchu...hey im always right when it comes to stuff about the c's...spelling eh im not the best in that department :biggrin:


well there _was _ that one player you always talked about... :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> well there _was _ that one player you always *talked* about... :biggrin:




talkED???...lol...that would imply past tense...ive tried to cut down but that one player still comes up in my discussions every now and then...



when he wins a championship this year ur gonna owe me 4000 ucash rememeber that :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

man i ain't that bad. if we go 1-1 i'll be right on. I guessed 33 right?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Well I said 32 and SOME people said anyone predicting under 35 had a problem :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

hey Premier, didn't see you there. How ya doin?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> man i ain't that bad. if we go 1-1 i'll be right on. I guessed 33 right?



right...but...u did say that at the end of november with a month of the season already over...cheater :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> when he wins a championship this year ur gonna owe me 4000 ucash rememeber that :biggrin:


haha. I remember but it 'aint gonna happen! You got nice odds from me too. They are a 3/2 to win it all.


----------

